
Warren Buffett's advice 'doesn't work anymore,' robo-advisor CEO says - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/05/warren-buffetts-advice-doesnt-work-anymore-robo-advisor-ceo-says.html
======
SirLJ
I just don't get it, if you go the passive investing route to be at par with
the market and to save on commissions from "traditional" investments and
advisors, why give it back to the so called "robo" advisors and add more risk
on top???

